# [Hivemind]  Oh Where, Oh Where has my Hivemind gone?



## orchid blossom (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow, we're slow lately.  The last thread has been down for a couple days I believe.

Good morning all.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 26, 2004)

*yawn*

*prods hive with a frozen Jerry Seinfeld*


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 27, 2004)

Let's try this again....  Good morning class!  (okay, okay, so I know it's the weekend and nobody's here)


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm at work.  Getting ready to go home and sleep in about 30 minutes.  Mmmm.  Sleeep.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 27, 2004)

Sleep good.  I wish I could go back to getting some.  My pictures for Ceramic DM are stumping me, and my brain won't let me sleep trying to put them together.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks.  After being at work for 10 hours sleep comes easy.  However I'll be up by 12ish to get ready for my game at 2.  I only get like 3-4 hours of sleep on a Sunday.  Run my game for 4-5 hours and go back to work by 10.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 27, 2004)

That's gotta be rough.  I used to work 3rd shift, and I remember days when I had to get up for something.  It was really draining.  You must just pass out on Monday.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 27, 2004)

G'morning, Hizzlers!


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey Jester, how goes it?

I'm just back from using the treadmill, so that's one thing done for today.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 27, 2004)

good morning from Origins...I'm tired...really tired...but must survive one more day for tommorrow i sleep


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 27, 2004)

Sleep is always in short supply at a con.  Having a good time?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 27, 2004)

a blast, meet a lot of good people, meet even more local gamers; got books, some at full price, some cheap, and some free.  Gamed a lot and talked more...didn't eat so much, but overdrank in soda.  Spent money, not as much as I planned but there is still today.  Not a lot of really interesting stuff out though, I was kind of disappointed.  The new Cyberpunk 2020 CCG isn't that good, and I didn't really like the Spycraft one either.  Quite a few RPG books that interest me, but not at the prices being offered.  I found no good priced out of print games though a friend did find Amber Diceless for a really good price.  Excluding food and parking, I've spent more on a friend who asked me to pick some things up for him them on myself.  

Now I'm waiting for Leslie to get ready and pack...should have woken her up at like 6am, and then maybe we would have left on time.  But that might not have been healthy for me.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 27, 2004)

Glad you had fun, Crothian.  Right now I'm just bumming around on the computer before orchid takes over to work on her ceramic dm story.

Then I'll have fun trying to figure out what I'll do.  I'll probably just read.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 27, 2004)

Has been slow. hasn't it.  For my part i've been working mad hours, but come the seconds week of July they're being cut back to something more reasonable, so you'll see mw more at the very least.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 27, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> so you'll see mw more at the very least.



 You can also see Sir Osis here. 

(I managed 60 meters, BTW.)


----------



## the Jester (Jun 28, 2004)

Hello again- just got home from work.

Here it is very damned hot.  How about for all of you?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 28, 2004)

We kidnapped Mike Mearls for a while and made him jion our Sunday Cookout.    Don't warry, I rereleased him back into the wild.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 28, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> We kidnapped Mike Mearls for a while and made him jion our Sunday Cookout.    Don't warry, I rereleased him back into the wild.





good, folks like havin him around for those Boston game days.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 28, 2004)

ya, he mentioned those were a lot of fun


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 28, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, he mentioned those were a lot of fun





Sure are. Of course saying other wise means we have to walk the plank.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 28, 2004)

I hear tell that Mearls is a really nice fellow. 

Just got back from a bar-b-que across the street; sinking... into... meat coma...


----------



## ASH (Jun 28, 2004)

HI all you hive people hows it going?

Origins sounds awesome...


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 28, 2004)

Just put up a new story hour update! 

I wish I'd been able to go to Origins, mainly to pick up some of the prerelease Escalation warjacks that Privateer Press were selling there for their excellent Warmachine minis game. I want a Leviathan, dammit


----------



## the Jester (Jun 28, 2004)

Urgh... I'm _still_ full from the barbque, and it's the next morning.


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 28, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Urgh... I'm _still_ full from the barbque, and it's the next morning.




How much did you eat


----------



## the Jester (Jun 28, 2004)

A bit of steak, a burger and a sausage, plus fruit salad and a root beer float for dessert, all over the course of about four hours of drinking and partying.

In other words, plenty.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 28, 2004)

Man, one would think 12 hours of sleep would be enough to recover but while it has helped a bunch, I'm still a bit tired.  

Hope the cook out was great Jester, sounds like it.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 29, 2004)

Working on my Ceramic DM story.  It's much harder this time around.  Clay picks very strange pictures.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 29, 2004)

Clay is a very strange person...


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 29, 2004)

It took me forever to come up with an idea that worked at all.  I don't think I'm writing any great work of fiction.  With my pictures, I'm going to consider it a victory to get them all worked in.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 29, 2004)

Sorry guys, I just need to check the naughty filter and see if a word I included in my story gets through or if I need to change it.

woo hoo!  it works!


----------



## the Jester (Jun 29, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, I just need to check the naughty filter and see if a word I included in my story gets through or if I need to change it.




What was the word??  If it gets through it must be okay to post it.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 29, 2004)

You'll just have to read her story to find out, I guess.

It is due tomorrow anyway.

And HA!  Orchid has gone to bed, so i get control of the computer again.  Whenever I encourage her to participate in Ceramic DM, I forget that it is going to lead to her taking over my computer for vast amounts of time.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 29, 2004)

you need to get a second computer


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 29, 2004)

if I had a million dollars.  

orchid has considered getting herself a laptop a couple of times, but that's about as far as that has gone.  Various other purchases and bills have eaten up bonus money and probably will for the forseeable future.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 29, 2004)

well, depending on what you need the second machine for you might be able to get one cheap or even better find a friend who has an old one and have him give it to you


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 29, 2004)

We had Guedo looking into it for a little bit, but right now even cheap is too much.  We get by here with just one computer.  It forces me to read when she takes over for long periods of time, which is good.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 29, 2004)

reading is good, I need to do more of that....least more reading of books that aren't gaming


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah. I was on a roll with Da Vinci code, but I got a big desire to read my Urban Arcana book yesterday and today.  Now that I'm done with that, I'll go back to Da Vinci Code.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 29, 2004)

I read Complete Divine today and some of Poisoncraft.  Still have yet to finish Ebborran as well.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 29, 2004)

I read Complete Divine a while back when Orchid picked it up.  Haven't read any of Poisoncraft.

Only Eborran stuff I've seen has been online.  I don't really need another setting.  I have more fun concocting my own.  Sides, I don't see myself DMing anytime in the near future with our groups, besides the occasional oneshot.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 29, 2004)

Poisoncraft is a pdf I'm reviewing and Eborran is actually a friends.  I wouldn't buy it either even though it is really well done


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 29, 2004)

Only thing I've been actually interested in picking up is a copy of Eden Studios Presents, volume 1.

It has a couple of Buffy/Angel monsters in it, plus I believe it has some fast and loose rules for a Firefly type game using Unisystem in it.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 29, 2004)

I wasn't that impressed with it for the price.  I looked through it at Origins but it was a bit on the expensive side


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 29, 2004)

I looked at it real briefly at the gaming store.  Haven't been back since to get a second look.

Like most of my non-DnD games, it would just collect dust on my shelf.  They're fun to pull out and read once in a while, though.  Haven't read my copies of Mummy or Farscape in a while, now that I think of it.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 29, 2004)

I understand I have book cases of game I odn't play.  but even when I was playing buffy the info wouldn't have been that useful.  And while the firefly stuff was okay, there are better net versions foth at game.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 29, 2004)

I haven't looked.  Firefly isn't a game I would every likely play.  It just falls into the category of stuff I think would be neat to have.  Like the Farscape RPG.  I'll never run it.  I'll never play in it.  But I'm still glad I have it, cause it is a fun read.

There was at least a chance of playing Mummy, since orchid likes white wolf and we've got one other white wolf fan in our group, but still I bought it just cause I wanted it.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 29, 2004)

G'morning HiVe!

As to Eberron, I bought it to stripmine it of ideas for my homebrew.  The 'living spell' template is what really did it for me. 

I have tons of games I never play too, but some of them I'll get to one of these days...


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 30, 2004)

Hello everyone.  We got ourselves a ticket for tonights lottery drawing.  For a couple hours we can pretend we're about to be rich.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 30, 2004)

slow day here...really slow.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 30, 2004)

same here.  Watching Nova.  nice little program on fireworks this week.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 30, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Hello everyone.  We got ourselves a ticket for tonights lottery drawing.  For a couple hours we can pretend we're about to be rich.



Dang. I knew I forgot something. Good luck, Orchid.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 30, 2004)

No dice.  We got a couple of numbers scattered across the ticket, but not enough clumped together to get anything.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 30, 2004)

Wheee!  I'm goin' to the midnight Spiderman 2 showing!


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 30, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Wheee!  I'm goin' to the midnight Spiderman 2 showing!



You better hurry. You only have 15 minutes . Have fun.


----------



## ASH (Jun 30, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> You better hurry. You only have 15 minutes . Have fun.





I was going to go with a friend because we dont work tonight. But I decided to spend the evening hanging out with my parents.  We had a nice time. But Now I am tired.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 30, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> You better hurry. You only have 15 minutes . Have fun.




My clock still gives me an hour and a half...


----------



## the Jester (Jun 30, 2004)

For the record, Spiderman 2 totally rocked.


----------



## Angcuru (Jul 1, 2004)

Shush!  No details, I get to see it this weekend, or June 9th/10th, whichever.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 1, 2004)

They hid our forum......


----------



## Darkness (Jul 1, 2004)

...to make it more visible/accessible.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 1, 2004)

no one reads the sticky threads, what makes you think they are going to see the off topic forum thats above them?  People scroll down not up


----------



## the Jester (Jul 1, 2004)

G'day, Hive!

I'm gonna go to the library here I think...


----------



## Crothian (Jul 1, 2004)

I meet 2 people from Davis Cal at Origns!!  It was pretty cool, they had no idea who you were though


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 1, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> People scroll down not up



 If that were true, Meta would be a very lively place, one that could give birth to a whole community, something like a Hivemind.




 Err, wait....:\


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 1, 2004)

Yup.  It is all hidden and such.  Took me a few minutes to find it.  Course, I was distracted by computer games and such.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 1, 2004)

Of course, it gives the thread title a whole new meaning.


 Almost prophetic...


----------



## orchid blossom (Jul 2, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Of course, it gives the thread title a whole new meaning.
> 
> 
> Almost prophetic...




What can I say?  It's a gift.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 2, 2004)

from whom..or to whom?


----------



## orchid blossom (Jul 2, 2004)

Ok, so it seemed appropriate when no one had started a new hivemind thread for 2 days.  

How goes it Crothian?


----------



## the Jester (Jul 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I meet 2 people from Davis Cal at Origns!!  It was pretty cool, they had no idea who you were though




Were they from the boards?  Did you catch their names?


----------



## Crothian (Jul 2, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Were they from the boards?  Did you catch their names?




They were not from the boards and I don't recall their names.  It was a husband and wife in their 30's who play Buffy.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 2, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> How goes it Crothian?




Very very blah.....


----------



## ASH (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi all. I was super confused when my favorite place was missing. But I found it again. I feel like Dorothy from OZ...

I am okay. I think that I have food posioning from bad Orange Juice, so I called in to work. Of course i am totally alone tonight, and i hate being alone!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 2, 2004)

Evening All.  We've been watching part 1 of Le Comte de Monte Cristo. It is the 1998 French version starring Gérard Depardieu.  I taped it off Bravo back in 2000, I think.

I rather enjoyed it when we watched it back then and am enjoying it again.  It was one of the better cast and acted versions of the story, in my opinion.

It is hard to keep up with the subtitles and chat online at the same time.  It is nice to get away from the computer for an evening, but travel plans for this saturday needed to be discussed.


----------



## ASH (Jul 2, 2004)

Well everyone, its late, I am up eating junk and watching season 1 of Angel.  Bored out of my mind. I already went to a friends house, and now I am up, surfing the net.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 2, 2004)

Wheee for morning and friday and all that jazz.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 2, 2004)

ya...Friday....there are no good days of the week anymore.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 2, 2004)

I dunno.  Saturday isn't too bad.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 2, 2004)

in the fall when it means football it will.  but right now the days just blur together.

I've got something you should see
Back at my place; come with me.
I've got some brand new furnishings,
Plus 99 dead baboons

99 dead baboons 
Sitting in my living room.
Not too functional it seems,
But quite a conversation piece.
This one's Jake, that one's Dinah,
There's big Ned in my recliner.
No it's not a lazy boy.
Can't you see it's a dead baboon?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 2, 2004)

Heh.  Not a spoof I've heard before.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 2, 2004)

I've got a million of em


----------



## the Jester (Jul 2, 2004)

Hey there folks, just got home from hangin' out with my ex and my pugs.  Good times, I miss my dogs!  I'm going to watch them while she's at Burning Man this year though.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 3, 2004)

Morning has arrived.  The flowers rise up, the dew evaportates on the blades of grass, and the sun shine magjestically in the sky.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jul 3, 2004)

Interesting title: "Oh Where, Oh Where has my Hivemind gone?"  

I personally have been away in Florida with my family the past few weeks, getting my Doctorate followed by a Disney vacation.


----------



## megamania (Jul 3, 2004)

'allo Hivers

It has been a while since I last saw a hivemind thread.  What is happening out there?  I am currently taking lunch break for pizza and EN World norishment.  I will be painting the house most of this weekend when not working at one of my two paying jobs.


----------



## Tallok (Jul 3, 2004)

hello everyone, I"m back from japan with a broken computer!
but now I"m going to go eat some fresh berries


----------



## megamania (Jul 3, 2004)

Sounds like a plan Tallok.

As for where I've been, 80 hour work weeks, two Storyhours (hoping to start a third soon) plus family and summer fun-  I have been a busy busy boy.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 4, 2004)

Howdy Hivers!

Just got home from work.  Tomorrow being July 4th, I suspect it's gonna be a dull day at work that leads to goin' home early.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 4, 2004)

Er, hello?

Almost everyone I know is outta town today!


----------



## orchid blossom (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm here at the moment.  We're back in town after the Ren Faire yesterday.  Nice day, but a long drive and very tiring.


----------



## megamania (Jul 4, 2004)

'allo.  Finished a segment for one of my story hours just now and figured I would look around before returning to my Eberron book.  How are things going?  It seems so quiet here.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 4, 2004)

ah...lazy sunday...no gaming...this is just odd


----------



## orchid blossom (Jul 4, 2004)

I keep thinking it's Saturday.  I have tomorrow off, and since we were out of town yesterday Ao has gone out to his parents to do what he usually does on Saturdays.  I'm going to messed up for at least a week.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 4, 2004)

I understand...we moived gaming from Sundays to Saturdays and it will be wierd to have 2 days off after gaming....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 4, 2004)

blah.  Chores blah.

Got to rig up something to keep a raccoon or snake or some such critter out of the duck run at my folk's house.  One had dug its way under the enclosure to steal some eggs.  My solution involved 12 cinder blocks, some chicken wire, and a couple of posts.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 4, 2004)

if you can rig a thumper, like they used in Dune to summon the worms, that will keep Snakes away.  they don't like the vibrations through te earth.  

Well, dishes are done, trash is emptied, clothes are washed and being dryed.  Not much energy today....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 4, 2004)

Oh. snakes aren't a problem.  We actually have a guard snake of sorts living in the duck run.  He sleeps in one of the cinder blocks and made his little tunnel there.  Sometimes he'll stand straight up so that he can look all around from inside his cinder block.  He's cute.  The ducks and the goose are more likely to eat him than he is to eat them or their eggs.

It is the raccoons and skunks that are a problem.  The raccoons haven't tried pulling a duck through the fence in a while, though that is probably because the stupid have gotten picked off already.  Whenever they find a way into the enclosure, we do our best to seal it up.  This time they actually dug a long way through the ground.  My folks had put a bunch of unused cages over the area and filled in the tunnel.

I moved the cages, put the chicken wire over top of the area and weighed it down with the cinder blocks.  Then I hammered six posts into the ground along the fence to make tunneling through difficult.


----------



## Ashardalon (Jul 5, 2004)

Technically, I should be sleeping now, but in searching for a specific setting search thread, I stumbled across this one instead again. I had trouble to not laugh out into the night!

  In case the thread gets deleted soon, visit this site. 

*Ashardalon*
 Ashardalon is a stick of chewing gum that chirps and whistles, explodes when dropped and doesn't take no for an answer.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 5, 2004)

heh he:

Sir Osis of Liver is a necklace that has been featured in Star Trek, emits heat and chirps and whistles. 


or more the more interesting/ironic:

Sir Osis is a breathalyser that can play chess! 


That thing is a hoot.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jul 5, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ah...lazy sunday...no gaming...this is just odd



I agree, although with all the fireworks going off down at the adjacent lake I doubt the players would have been able to even hear the DM.   We're shooting to play tomorrow night instead, but I'm still waiting to hear from a few players to ensure that we have a quarom.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 5, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> I agree, although with all the fireworks going off down at the adjacent lake I doubt the players would have been able to even hear the DM.   We're shooting to play tomorrow night instead, but I'm still waiting to hear from a few players to ensure that we have a quarom.





I'm down to a couple games a month, three at the most.   It seems like i'm in the middle of a gamer void. There all around were i live, just not close enough for a good regular game. It's really starting to suck.


----------



## ASH (Jul 5, 2004)

Hey all... I am super tired here. Got off work not so long ago, now Iwill be going to sleep during the day like a vampire.  i kind of miss hanging out with everyone on line.. but then again I miss hanging out with everyone in real life too... Oh well...its not like I dont have paris...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 5, 2004)

Morning Hive.  Orchid has the day off, so I'm being subjected to the Style network instead of my usual blessed silence.

Help me?  Please?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 5, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Morning Hive.  Orchid has the day off, so I'm being subjected to the Style network instead of my usual blessed silence.
> 
> Help me?  Please?





Heh, just jam a pencil through each ear drum. that should at least kill the sound of it.   Myself on the other hand am being forced to beta test World of warcraft.    Half way to 6th level with my Dwarf Paladin, decided to take a lunch break.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 5, 2004)

Heh. yeah. that's torture, Sir O.

how goes the game?


----------



## megamania (Jul 5, 2004)

'allo Hivers.   Passing through but decided to check out was happening.  Hope everyone had a good day / holiday on the 4th.  I had to work but it wasn't too bad.  
Still reading Eberron book.  Cool setting.  Restarting my creative jiuces.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 5, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Heh. yeah. that's torture, Sir O.
> 
> how goes the game?





I like it, and that says a lot since i'm not real into the whole MMORPG thing. The graphics are nice and clear, they seem to have lighted and colored things so you can actually see whats going on clearly. That was one of the main problems i had with Dark age of camalot, every thing seemed real dark, i had trouble makinf out details and on occasion did see what was attacking me until it was to late. There are also lots of little quests and things to keep you going, i didn't have to spend three levels killing wolf pups and little rabbits. I'm 5th level nad i've already been to the next town and back, so it seems like they aren't tying you to the newbie towns like inh Dark and Final Fantasy 11. If this is the Beta version, i think the final game will rock.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jul 5, 2004)

Hey Hive.  Ao is off to the movies with Guedo79, and the computer is all mine once again.  I'm trying to rework my first round Ceramic DM story while Ao's gone and I'm not feeling like I'm hogging his computer.


----------



## Storminator (Jul 5, 2004)

The hivemind should get its own forum, or a way to stick it to the bottom of the page.

 There's enough drivel on the internet as is.

 PS


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 6, 2004)

Storminator said:
			
		

> The hivemind should get its own forum, or a way to stick it to the bottom of the page.
> 
> There's enough drivel on the internet as is.
> 
> PS





 


Gotta love consistancy.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 6, 2004)

Bring on the drivel!!!!

Just got back from seeing Farenheit 9/11.  Interesting movie.  Now I'm making saute'd chicken with tomatoes and carrots.

Overall, a good day.


----------



## Angcuru (Jul 6, 2004)

Got back from an 8 hr drive back from Ohio.  1 hour of which consisted of being stuck in a construction zone where there were NO WORKERS TO BE SEEN at all.  Stupid unions making everyone lazy.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jul 7, 2004)

Evening people.  If there are any around....


----------



## Angcuru (Jul 7, 2004)

I WANT MY WORLD OF WARCRAFT RIGHT DAMN NOW!

Anarchy Online is fun, but as soon as WoW, 'a perfect acronym if ever there was one' (thanx for the line Jonrog) comes out, I'm a switchin'!


----------



## guedo79 (Jul 7, 2004)

I like pie and Micheal Moore.  Mostly for Roger & Me. Poor Bunny.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 7, 2004)

seen and listened to a lot of moore in the last too days.

and I agree.  poor bunny.  I couldn't watch, since the woman really didn't have a clue how to humanely kill the rabbit.  Then again, when it comes to keeping them usable for meat, I don't really know how to do it either.  Too many of my bunnies were pets to want to learn.

pie good.  as is lemonade.  and lime popsicles are very good.  so good orchid yells at me for eating all her lime popsicles.


----------



## ASH (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi all. How goes it.

I am not a Micheal Moore fan, but i do love pie. I am just sitting here watching Angel and hanging out.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 7, 2004)

Angel good.  what are you up to, Ash?

Hmm.. it occurs to me that we still haven't watched this weekend's Angel repeat.  Getting close to the end of season 2.


----------



## ASH (Jul 7, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Angel good.  what are you up to, Ash?
> 
> Hmm.. it occurs to me that we still haven't watched this weekend's Angel repeat.  Getting close to the end of season 2.





I am not really up to much. I have to work tonight so I am trying to figure in some sleep for the day. i was going to try and fold some clothing but have not  had the chance.   Not much going on. Actually a pretty boring day over all...


----------



## ASH (Jul 7, 2004)

Oh, and I am about half way through season 1 of Angel. I did not watch it when it was on network tv...So I watch it now.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 7, 2004)

neither did I.

Well... I picked it up in the last 3 episodes of season 4 with new episodes, but I'm still working my way through the first 4 seasons slowly.  Cause of sports games and my gaming schedule, I have a tendancy to miss several episodes at a time as they air on fox here.  I have a bad memory when it comes to setting up a tape for saturdays.

Someday I'll have the DVDs, but probably not before I collect seasons 4 and 7 of Buffy.


----------



## Tallok (Jul 7, 2004)

hello everyone. I just got a haircut. and I think I'm going to vomit. how's everyone?


----------



## Crothian (Jul 8, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> hello everyone. I just got a haircut. and I think I'm going to vomit. how's everyone?




This is out of the blue, but am I going to ever see anything for the Star Wars RPG and Wheel of Time RPG I mailed you?   :\ 

Things are going good here, got a non promotion at work and lots of RPG books to read.


----------



## guedo79 (Jul 8, 2004)

Did you ever put those Planescape Modules to use, Crothian?  It would be cool to hear if your players enjoyed them.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 8, 2004)

my players are not what one would call eager to go out in the planes.  That and they really aren't the module liking PCs.  They perform a more free form plot game.  But they are a great read and I will get to use them one day.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 8, 2004)

But the planes are a happy place full of fun.


----------



## ASH (Jul 8, 2004)

HI all. I am busy trying to convice a friend to join our little messageboards of fun.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 8, 2004)

tell him about all the cute girls...or if its a female...tell her about all the cute guys


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 8, 2004)

We're happy, fun people just looking to procure some organs for sale on the black market.

How is that for a sales pitch?


----------



## Crothian (Jul 8, 2004)

but we pay after deleviery, never before.....


----------



## ASH (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont know if he will join here or at randomlings. But if he does I will let you guys know.

I just woke up for the day. About 6 hrs is not that bad for a nights sleep during the day.

But now my leg, left one in particular, is throbbing and sore; so is my head.

I must find some drugs.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 8, 2004)

medication good.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 8, 2004)

walk it off...I've found the pains when I wake go away after some good walking.


----------



## ASH (Jul 8, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> walk it off...I've found the pains when I wake go away after some good walking.




I am afraid thats how the pains started, walking.

How goes your day gentlemen?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 8, 2004)

oh, usual.  listening to books, playing around on kingdom of loathing, contemplating dinner.


----------



## ASH (Jul 8, 2004)

I can see that dinner would make for deep comprehending.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 8, 2004)

well, it usually does, considering it is hard to decide what I want to have.  Well... not too hard because the choices are chicken, chicken stirfry, soup or rice, but I like to think I have more choices.


----------



## ASH (Jul 8, 2004)

I am actually trying to decide myself. I am pretty awake, so I should cook and eat now, then nap before work so I dont collapse tonight.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 8, 2004)

you've collapsed other nights????  

I cooked on tuesday night by making myself swiss steak on rice pilaf.  I then proceeded to live off the leftovers through lunch today.  Orchid & I are cooking dinner for the gaming group tomorrow (she's making chicken in garlic & shallots and I'm making mashed potatoes), so I'm not sure I want to cook tonight.  I'll probably just go with the whole soup thing.


----------



## ASH (Jul 8, 2004)

Not really collapsed, but darn close. Especially the first week. No, now I just struggle to not be totally bored, and then ache all the next day. My moral is really low for work now anyway because I dont have an evening off until next Tuesday. That and wal*mart only gives there employees 1 weekend off a month and I am finding that to be not acceptable with seeing my family.

I think that we will have spagettie.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 8, 2004)

And the cat is hovering, wanting my soup.

Bad cat.


----------



## ASH (Jul 9, 2004)

Home on lunch break. 

Eating our left over spagettie... YUMMY!

I want peach ice cream.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 9, 2004)

G'morning, folks....

Gotta run to work!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 9, 2004)

Morning bad. woke up way too early.

Gotta clean the apartment for the game tonight.  bah.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 9, 2004)

night bad...stayed up till 2 am playing the new Axis and Allies game.  Luckily I fgot the day off.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 9, 2004)

night good, morning bad.  night is when it is all dark. dark good. cave good.

morning is all sunny.  the sun is sinister.  it is all bright and such.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 9, 2004)

Sun good...light bad....heat bad...like it cool and sunny.....and rainy......

I'd say a cave is good, but I'm not allowed anymore.  My old apartment people called the cave becasue it was always dark and cave like.  I'm not allowed to do that anymore.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 9, 2004)

orchid makes fun of my cave tendancies.  Sometimes she'll come home to find the apartment all shut up and dark and cave-like.  And, once she's gone to bed, all the lights go off  so I can enjoy the darkness midly light by the computer screen.

Cave very good.


----------



## Drew (Jul 9, 2004)

NoteL: 
My etes are closed as I type this, and I have not read any of the other posts in this thread.


That is all.


----------



## Drew (Jul 9, 2004)

I've now read the thread, and:



			
				ASH said:
			
		

> Home on lunch break.
> 
> Eating our left over spagettie... YUMMY!
> 
> I want peach ice cream.




I wanted the leftover spaghetti! Leftover spaghetti is the best thing in the world!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 9, 2004)

nah. cold corn on the cob is the best.  that or cold ham & pineapple pizza.  or cold peas.  or cold baked potatoes.


----------



## Drew (Jul 9, 2004)

You are a cold, cold kitty.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 9, 2004)

I can be.  But I like hot foods too.  And I like to cook.


----------



## Drew (Jul 9, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I can be.  But I like hot foods too.  And I like to cook.




Well who doesn't like to cook? Oh, wait, that would be me.

But I like food, so I'm halfway there.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 9, 2004)

Cooking is a lot of un...I put on some really energetic music and I'm a cooking fiend...of course I'm not a good cook, but I enjoy it!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 9, 2004)

I am a good cook, heavy on improvisation.  I stick mostly to stir fry, but I do branch out to other chicken and beef dishes.


----------



## ASH (Jul 9, 2004)

Drew said:
			
		

> Well who doesn't like to cook? Oh, wait, that would be me.
> 
> But I like food, so I'm halfway there.




First off if you want left over spagetti... come home and eat it. 

Second, You should learn to like to cook because it would be nice to have a day off, although I adore cooking. Especially baking.

Thirdly, its nice to see you in here!


----------



## ASH (Jul 9, 2004)

Its so nice,
I posted it twice!


----------



## Crothian (Jul 9, 2004)

no cooking tonight, I'm getting pizza.  its friday and I haven't had pizza in well over a month.


----------



## ASH (Jul 9, 2004)

Yummy pizza.  I love homade pizza more so than delivery. But I also love pizza huts thick crust...

So, hows the world today for you fine folks?


----------



## Crothian (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm going to be reading until the election it seems...even though I need to get this all read by ...well, a lot sooner then that.  

THe pizza is okay, but it doesn't take much to recall why I so rarely have it.  Homemade is so much better but I just didn't feel like cooking and cooking for one just isn't that fun.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 9, 2004)

watching the DM panic trying to find his notes can be fun.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 9, 2004)

especially if you happen to be sitting on them


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 9, 2004)

lol.  that'd be mean...

I like you.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 9, 2004)

I've gamed for long enough I can really mess up a gameing session, but make sure everyone has fun


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 10, 2004)

just got my laptop hooked up to the net with my new wireless setup.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 10, 2004)

wireless...now I'm jealous....laptop...I'm jealous twice....


----------



## Steve Jung (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey Hive. How's it going?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 10, 2004)

Tired. Very tired.


----------



## Tallok (Jul 10, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> just got my laptop hooked up to the net with my new wireless setup.



 mine wasn't working. now it is 
but I broke the screen, so I have to use a crt monitor plugged into it.

anyhoo, how's the hive, everyone, hello


----------



## ASH (Jul 10, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hey Hive. How's it going?




Well, I just arrived home from work. I am eating some eggs with cheese on them, a couple peices of toast with honey butter and drinking chocolate milk.

THen I will go to sleep for about 3 hrs... only to get up and wrestle with the kids until there nap.

I am exceedingly optimistic, and in a very good mood. But, my feet do hurt   .


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm off to the flat track in saratoga in a few to beg for a job.  Lots of fun.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 12, 2004)

Mew?  Anyone home?


----------



## Crothian (Jul 12, 2004)

ya, around and thinking of my camapign I'll be picking back up in a montha nd a half or so


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 12, 2004)

We did a trip to Williamstown, Mass today.  Visited the Clark Art Institute to see the "Bonjour, Monsieur Courbet!" exhibit, along with the rest of the galleries.

Then had a good lunch at a deli in town and followed it up with some ice cream before heading back home.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 12, 2004)

I read...and then I read some more...and I evaluated...and then I read......


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 12, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I read...and then I read some more...and I evaluated...and then I read......



 The things we do for free gaming products?


----------



## Crothian (Jul 12, 2004)

What would you do for a klondike bar...except we insert free gaming product....hmm...


----------



## Steve Jung (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi all. What's up?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 12, 2004)

Being a good boy and not posting a picture of orchid up on randomlings.  Pummelings aren't good, after all.

Also playing around on Kingdom of Loathing still.  Our clan has around 25 Hiver characters in it now.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 12, 2004)

well, in the spirit of those commercials posyting the picture would earn you a free book


----------



## Steve Jung (Jul 12, 2004)

Perhaps you could post the photo where she's not likely to find it.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 12, 2004)

yeah, but my best way to avoid pummeling is I am faster than her and have more endurance.  Not very helpful when she checks stuff before she goes to work in the morning and then she'll get me in my sleep.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 12, 2004)

e-mail is your friend....

cgath@insight.rr.com


----------



## Steve Jung (Jul 12, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> yeah, but my best way to avoid pummeling is I am faster than her and have more endurance.  Not very helpful when she checks stuff before she goes to work in the morning and then she'll get me in my sleep.



Hmm. That does present a problem.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 12, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hmm. That does present a problem.



 Yes, but it doesn't prevent me from linking to the Boston Gameday's photo.  Can't see much of here, but she's in there.  And it was Pkitty who orignally posted the pick, so she'd have to pummel Pkitty, not me.  So Ha!

Boston Gameday Thread, Page 13
The picture is in post 248 along with the diagram and the listing of people is in post 249 (both posts are by Dr Midnight). You also get a glimpse of myself and  guedo79, among others.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 12, 2004)

but remember...its fun to have the make up after the fight!!


----------



## Ashwyn (Jul 12, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> but remember...its fun to have the make up after the fight!!



George: I missed out on the make up!


----------



## ASH (Jul 12, 2004)

Tired here too!!

Oh, and the make up is not always the best part.. sometimes the fight is fun too!


----------



## Crothian (Jul 12, 2004)

First day at my new promotion...training people.    Nothing like shaping the new employees and current ones.  Of course my hands off approach was unexpected with the current employees, but I figure they should know what they are doing and so I reat them differently.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jul 13, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> First day at my new promotion...training people.    Nothing like shaping the new employees and current ones.  Of course my hands off approach was unexpected with the current employees, but I figure they should know what they are doing and so I reat them differently.



You got a promotion, Crothian? Congratulations. What's your snazzy title?


----------



## Crothian (Jul 13, 2004)

Instructor

I teach people to be bank tellers and to be telephone cutomer service representitives (again for bank).  While my hourly wage incresed, but hours per week decreased.  So I basically make the exact same amount of money but work less then 8 hours a day (with paid lunch) 4 days a week.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jul 13, 2004)

Cool. Same pay for less work is good.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 14, 2004)

Congrats on the job, big C.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 14, 2004)

Err, the boards ate my magneto!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 14, 2004)

that's better. I've grown attached to his snickering.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 14, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Err, the boards ate my magneto!



 Did you find out if they found him tasty?


----------



## ASH (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi all, how goes it?


----------



## the Jester (Jul 14, 2004)

Morning folks!

Spyware is the Computo to my Braniac 5.


----------



## ASH (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey Jester, how goes it?


----------



## Carnifex (Jul 14, 2004)

Greets Hive!

Things are fairly good. Steam & Steel has now passed the 200 sales mark. However, the companies I've applied for jobs with have yet to reply 

Need a job, so I can feed my gaming habit 

And amazingly, I've just posted another update to my SH 

Randomly blithering is fun.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jul 16, 2004)

The Hive has no business that far down the page.  We've been lazy, people.

Off to work for me....


----------



## ASH (Jul 16, 2004)

I've got to agree!

So...

Hows the world?


----------



## orchid blossom (Jul 16, 2004)

We have gaming tonight, to which I have to be going now.  

But our apartment now smells good like fresh zucchini bread.  Mmmmm.....


----------



## ASH (Jul 16, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> We have gaming tonight, to which I have to be going now.
> 
> But our apartment now smells good like fresh zucchini bread.  Mmmmm.....




Mmm.. Zucchini bread..!

Have fun gaming!

Hopefully we will be able to hit Mauer Castle again this weekend. I am looking forward to it.

As for me I work tonight, as usual. THe day's started off pretty good, with pleanty of sleep!


----------



## Carnifex (Jul 17, 2004)

*dances through the Hive with a story hour update*

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1659406#post1659406

Mind you, calling this the Hive makes me think of Planescape. Been thinking of PS a lot lately, I may need to start a new Planescape campaign some point soon...


----------



## Crothian (Jul 17, 2004)

Planescape is great...I'd love to run one of those....


----------



## Carnifex (Jul 17, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Planescape is great...I'd love to run one of those....




I've run two Planescape campaigns in the past, and played in one (Which I also did a little bit of GM'ing in to help the main GM out). All great fun


----------



## Crothian (Jul 17, 2004)

Never ran a pure or played in a pure PS campaign.  I have traveled there from other world though, but it isn't the same.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 18, 2004)

I have never run or played PS, but lately I've been really digging all the PS stuff I can find- it's really great!

Makes me sorry I missed it.


----------



## Carnifex (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm currently working on ideas for my next PS campaign - adding and changing a few sects, slightly modifying some of the factions, places and peoples. And also working on a 'Sigil Master Document' - a huge listing that has each of the 6 wards, with details of every single place and person covered in the canon noted, including any pertinent information or services (like 'information trader' or 'sells potions'). Then after the 6 wards divvy up, a further section repeating some of the info about services in different categories (so if the players say 'we want to buy weapons' I look under Arms and Armour and see, well the Doomguard, magic weapons from A'kin... etc). Then added to that info is various of my own homebrew sects, services, places and individuals put into the mix.


----------



## Carnifex (Jul 18, 2004)

And I've put up another SH update  THe next one I do should be quite amusing - if you find a paladin throwing a tantrum amusing


----------



## Crothian (Jul 18, 2004)

What's most amasing about planescape is that even after all these years there is still nothing close to it in feel or effect.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 19, 2004)

Hello Hive.  Hey, this threads getting fat - shouldn't a new one be starting soon?


----------



## Crothian (Jul 19, 2004)

we are instructed to start new ones at 400 posts


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Blah.  5 people in a Nissan Sentra for a 3+ hour drive does not make for comfortable people.  Back from the Mass gameday and man am I ever tired.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 19, 2004)

Good evening!

I just got home from work a bit ago, now I have a 3-day weekend!  Hurray!!! 

We had a great game yesterday- a trial, with a guest player running the judge who got to decide the verdict and penalty.  (I wanted it to be out of my hands!)  It was really fun and led to some really damn fine roleplaying.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 19, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Blah.  5 people in a Nissan Sentra for a 3+ hour drive does not make for comfortable people.  Back from the Mass gameday and man am I ever tired.





I just got up after sleeping for a whole 7 hours, and i'm sill beat. I hate it when i cram too much fun into a weekend.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> I just got up after sleeping for a whole 7 hours, and i'm sill beat. I hate it when i cram too much fun into a weekend.



 I just got up after sleeping 8 hours.  My shoulder still aches.

Gaming was fun, but time to go back to reality.  Oh well.


----------



## ASH (Jul 19, 2004)

I just got off work where I worked 9 and a half hours...

I am glad that you guys had fun gaming. Anything particular happen..?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Well... after craming into the guedo's sentra, we drove down to attleboro to find our hotel (which turned out to be in the ghetto).  We checked in and dropped off some of our stuff there and headed for KB's.  We made the mistake of using the mapquest directions instead of KB's directions, which resulted in us getting off at the completely wrong exit.  After wandering around for about 15 minutes, we decided to use KB's directions and easily found the place.

The games were lots of fun.  I got to play a pseudodragon familiar in the Missing Masters game and the robot in Pcat's Sapecship zero game and had a blast in both.

I wasn't signed up for any other games sunday, so I ended up making a grocery store run, helping a little bit with the grill, and playing lots of D&D Heroes (which is a very cool game).


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 20, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I just got up after sleeping 8 hours.  My shoulder still aches.
> 
> Gaming was fun, but time to go back to reality.  Oh well.





Bah! Screw reality, give me more gaming, more beer, and more of Pkitty's awsome bbqed ribs!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 20, 2004)

Those ribs really were good, weren't they?


----------



## Crothian (Jul 20, 2004)

i want ribs now.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 20, 2004)

Then you should get some ribs and make a good basting sauce.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 20, 2004)

its a little late for buying and basteing ribs


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 20, 2004)

This is true.  But you could have ribs tomorrow.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jul 20, 2004)

I had meatloaf. Is that close?


----------



## Crothian (Jul 20, 2004)

unless that's some damn good meatloaf...no...

but meatloaf is good in its own yummy way


----------



## the Jester (Jul 20, 2004)

Mmmm, ribs.

G'night, everyone.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jul 20, 2004)

Goodnight, Hive.


----------



## ASH (Jul 20, 2004)

I like ribs... and basting!
I had meatloaf too!

umm...

HI!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 20, 2004)

Meatloaf good, but it needs carrots in it.  People just don't seem to understand that here.


----------



## ASH (Jul 20, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Meatloaf good, but it needs carrots in it.  People just don't seem to understand that here.




Meatloaf with carrots sounds good.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 20, 2004)

It is very good.  You use a lot less onions (if any).  Whenever orchid makes it for our gaming group, I make sure I have carrots so I can shread them on top of my slices.  The rest of the group looks at me funny.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 20, 2004)

G'morning!

Wow, I've never had carrots in my meatloaf; and why on earth would you want less onions in there??  -But as to carrots, maybe a little would be good, I'm not too sure.  I like a lot of celery in my loaf.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 20, 2004)

celery is good to. as for onions, I'm not a big fan of eating them.  I fully understand the need of them for flavoring when cooking, but I just push them to the side of the plate while eating.  Now carrots, I could eat lots of them.


----------



## ASH (Jul 20, 2004)

Hmm... I must have a boring meatloaf recipie... No celery, or carrots. Little onions.. Crutons though.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 20, 2004)

Mmmm... croutons.

Well.. I finally made myself lunch.  Might as well have called it dinner, though.

Cut up chicken spiced with rosemary and oregano, cooked with stewed tomatoes and served on rice pilaf.

It is all I had left in the house.  I really need to go to the store, it seems.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jul 21, 2004)

That's what you put together from what you had laying about? You must put on a feast with some planning.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 21, 2004)

I can.  For the most part though, I am my laziest when i have a fully stocked kitchen.  Then I'll just use a stirfry mix or soup or a pizza.  It is when i'm running out of options that I try my best to make bland choices more appealing.

Though, I really prefer to make the recipe I made tonight with fresh tomatoes instead of canned.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 22, 2004)

I also like to cook.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jul 22, 2004)

We've already discussed my friday insanity in cooking for your gaming group every week.  But last week I got a reminder of why I do it, beside that I enjoy cooking.

I think we spent at least a half hour of gaming time getting our food order together.  Maybe longer.  And then when it arrived another 10 minutes or so.  When I cook I just set it up, and I make something that will stay hot all night.  People just wander over and eat when they're hungry and we avoid the ordering food time suck.


----------



## ASH (Jul 22, 2004)

I also enjoy cooking, but I am still learning it as a fine art...My parents did not cook that much. The majority of the time i got hamberger helper and bread.

Occasionally we had a good home cooked meal with roast and instant potatoes, canned veggies, and pillsbury biskets.

She tried, but she does not enjoy cooking very much. So I have been mostly self taught in my cooking desires. I am a MUCH better baker than i am cooker... My homade cinninmon rolls are heavenly.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 23, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> I am a MUCH better baker than i am cooker.




I'm the opposite.


----------



## Ashwyn (Jul 23, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> My homade cinninmon rolls are heavenly.



*resists the urge to say something inappropriate*


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jul 23, 2004)

Isn't the dark art of baking merely a subset of the greater cooking world? Or is "baking" here just referring to the making of pastries and cookies and the like?

And is this HIVE remotely active now?


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jul 23, 2004)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *resists the urge to say something inappropriate*




And yet, by resisting that urge publicly, you brought it to my attention, when I had completely passed over it before. Nicely done


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm a good baker too, though I don't really feel I have the set up I need in my apartment for it.

My specialty is a Layered Angel Food/Sponge Cake.  It is a recipe that has been in the family for three generations now.  Very tastey.

My specialty for eating is anything chocolate, of course.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 23, 2004)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *resists the urge to say something inappropriate*



 NAUGHTY!

This is the hive.  You're not suppossed to resist inappropriateness (so long as it wouldn't offend the grandmas).


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jul 23, 2004)

But the problem is that it probably would, or at least toe the line. I mean, "homade"? So many possibilities, none of them nice...


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jul 23, 2004)

And, as soon as the Hive picked up steam, it was silenced. How sad.

Let's see, baking, baking... I learned how to bake in my 11th grade Foods class (either that or auto, so I went for the food). Haven't really done anything since then, but I am technically capable. And I can make some mean Anzac biscuits.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jul 23, 2004)

OK, so I'm talking to nobody. I'll just leave then, with a bit of poetry for the next Hivers to appreciate. Or something.

*Telemarket*

Deputy
Charity
Wants Money
"Sorry, no"
Click
Dial Tone


----------



## ASH (Jul 23, 2004)

First off you all step off my homade sweets...Ashwyn... you know better. If you want to say something naughty there are two other board we frequent with out grandmothers around...Of course we need to be wary of kriskrafts on one of them.

Ao, that angel food thing sounds awesome, especially if it includes chocolate...


----------



## orchid blossom (Jul 23, 2004)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> But the problem is that it probably would, or at least toe the line. I mean, "homade"? So many possibilities, none of them nice...




There used to be a grocery store down the block from my Grandmother's house.  On the side an advertisment was painted that read "Ho-made sausages!"

I was so sad when I last visited home and saw a bank had taken over that building and the ad was gone....


----------



## Carnifex (Jul 23, 2004)

hello Hive


----------



## ASH (Jul 23, 2004)

Good morning all. How's the day going for all of you hive bee's?

I am pretty good. I have to get the kids day started. 

So, yo!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 23, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Ao, that angel food thing sounds awesome, especially if it includes chocolate...




Nope. no chocolate in the angel food.  I'm a firm believer that chocolate has no place in angel food cakes.  It just tastes weird.  The textures are all wrong.

Well... hello and goodbye hive.  off to do chores and laundry at the folk's house before gaming.


----------



## Ashwyn (Jul 23, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> First off you all step off my homade sweets...Ashwyn... you know better. If you want to say something naughty there are two other board we frequent with out grandmothers around...Of course we need to be wary of kriskrafts on one of them.



Only one right now, NTL is down for the weekend. But a little bit of naughtiness every now and then is good for ENWorld!  And I didn't notice the "homade" possibilities until now. Now it's even more naughty! Exxxelent.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 24, 2004)

Morning, Hive!

Hmmm... why is this one song I'm trying to burn coming out slow and sloppy?


----------



## orchid blossom (Jul 24, 2004)

It's a conspiracy.  They're all out to get you.


----------



## Carnifex (Jul 24, 2004)

Have updated my story hour again!


----------



## Steve Jung (Jul 25, 2004)

Morning, good people. What is occurring at this hour?


----------



## the Jester (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm pissed, mate!

Me friends and I- including a friend who's moving here as we speak- are hanging out and drunk as frickin skunks!  And we discovered a new party trick Omrob suggested I post...

Next time you're all saucy, turn on your black light and check to see how many dice you have that glow in the dark!

I have seventeen.  _How about you?!?_


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 27, 2004)

Don't have a black light.  Course, i also don't get saucy.

Goody Two Shoes here.  Don't drink, don't smoke, what do you do?

Evening hive.  the poor thread fell off the front page.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey Hive. What's up?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 27, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hey Hive. What's up?



 In a word... nadda.

It is rather boring, really.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jul 27, 2004)

Yeah. It's pretty boring here too.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 27, 2004)

Ah. so you've hit 1000 posts.  Welcome to those of us who have no life, Steve.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 27, 2004)

Evenin' folks!

My drunken black-light sauced up post above was posted at the request of my silly friends.   Hello to the Hive with glowing dice, which are still atop my black light (though it's not presently on).


----------



## Steve Jung (Jul 27, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Ah. so you've hit 1000 posts.  Welcome to those of us who have no life, Steve.



Well what do you know. I had no idea I was even close. As far as having no life, I resemble that remark.  Hey Jester. Do your dice glow brightly?


----------



## the Jester (Jul 27, 2004)

They do with the black light on...


----------



## ASH (Jul 27, 2004)

HI all.
I have little to compare with post counts, but then I post along side Crothian so this is a normal thing.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jul 27, 2004)

Post count, what's that?  

Hi ASH.  How're you doing?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 28, 2004)

And WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

Zombie movies are fun.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey gang!

How are we all tonight?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 28, 2004)

Okay. A little tired.

Hung out with guedo tonight and watched Night of the Living Dead and 28 Days Later.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jul 28, 2004)

Tired, but OK otherwise. How're you?


----------



## ASH (Jul 28, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Post count, what's that?
> 
> Hi ASH.  How're you doing?




I am good Orchid, and you?

Its been a busy week. Work and kids and all that jazz...But at least I have this weekend off. We are going to play some DnD which frickin ROCKS!


----------



## the Jester (Jul 28, 2004)

Ahh, it's a nice morning.  Going to be hot later, though... :/  What can ya do, at least I'll be all air conditioned at work.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 29, 2004)

Evening, Hive!  (Am I talking to myself??)

So there's this girl- some of you may recall me asking how one can come on to a customer while maintaining professionalism.

Girl in question turns out to _live next to me._  Throwing all kinds of interseting possibilities into the situation.

And she just applied for a job at my work- throwing all kinds of interesting possible _conflicts_ into the situation.  Aargh!!!


----------



## HellHound (Jul 30, 2004)

Heya Jester - invite her to your birthday party, and to heck with work conflicts.

I got involved with a woman at  my workplace once. My boss to be precise.

We're married now.


----------



## HellHound (Jul 30, 2004)

Oh - Crothian

Check out this thread - you'll never guess what campaign we've restarted finally!!

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1681670

(I love being a player again instead of DM, so much fun!!! My mystic theurge is the suxxor right now, but one of these days he'll rock... and the fact that he's lugging around a +5 dwarven thrower now makes him pretty hard-core)


----------



## Crothian (Jul 30, 2004)

my game will restart soon...sooner if I can get the Vampire game canned....


----------



## Steve Jung (Jul 30, 2004)

Hi all. What's shaking?


----------



## Crothian (Jul 30, 2004)

just danceing a jig


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 30, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hi all. What's shaking?




My *BOOTY!!!* 





Well... okay. not really.  But it was fun to say.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 30, 2004)

why shake your booty?
for we all know it rattles
in the chair typing


----------



## Steve Jung (Jul 30, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> My *BOOTY!!!*
> /snip/



How do you keep it from falling out of the treasure chest when you do that?


----------



## ASH (Jul 30, 2004)

Boo!


----------



## the Jester (Jul 30, 2004)

Mornin', folks.

I am now officially on vacation for almost two weeks- hurray!  I am gonna have me a lots of funs!!!!


----------



## ASH (Jul 30, 2004)

Yay!
Have fun!


----------



## Crothian (Jul 30, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Boo!




Ahh!!!!


----------



## ASH (Jul 30, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ahh!!!!




Gotch ya...  
Hows the day?


----------



## Crothian (Jul 30, 2004)

pretty slow and boring...no work today and just relaxing


----------



## ASH (Jul 30, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> pretty slow and boring...no work today and just relaxing




That sounds nice... Drew is at work, as usual. I will not be getting to sleep until at least 4-5 today so I will be working with about 4 hrs of sleep. But that should not be a huge deal as I have the weekend off. 

I have come to a realization that i have close, local friends and Internet friends  and my internet friends seem to be more interested in my life than my 'close' friends. I am currently trying to make sure thats not somthing I should fault myself with or not...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 30, 2004)

Bah. cleaning and doing dishes.

and it is muggy out.  blessed AC.


----------



## ASH (Jul 30, 2004)

Our AC is off right now. It blows directly on the computer desk making it insanely cold in that  one spot. So when I spend any amount of time on it I shut it off.


----------



## Tallok (Jul 30, 2004)

hey hive! it's been a loong time since I last came here to enworld.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 30, 2004)

Hmm.. I suppose I should make some lunch.

I bah at the continued existance of clutter in this apartment.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 30, 2004)

Hi Tallok, good to see ya!

Ash- how do you turn your armor class off? 

Gamin' coming up today, along with the precursors to my birthday party... (sips beer)


----------



## Crothian (Jul 31, 2004)

Saw the new Borne Supremcy today...good movie.  I might need to track down the books and add them to my list reading material.


----------



## ASH (Jul 31, 2004)

Tired. 
Barely able to see computer because eyes want to close...

See you all soon.


----------



## HellHound (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey Crothian - do me a favor and remind me, when we run into each other at GenCon, that I -HAVE- to go to the Klingon Jail and inform them that the gelflings and I will NOT be accepting any "invitations" to be jailed by them. I want to do this ASAP on Thursday morning.

---

I wish I had more time & money for movies, but we only go into the city about twice a month tops. And the local theatre is NASTY. Saw Spidey2 this week though - was fun although... meh.

---

Gotta love summer. We just finished White Plume Mountain and my Mystic Theurge is starting to feel a little more on-par with the power levels of the rest of the party. Meanwhile we are also playing in my underdark campaign regularly, and running CyberPunk games once a week (12-16 hour sessions).


----------



## the Jester (Jul 31, 2004)

Morning, gang!

Had the weirdest experience last night- I went to a party in an apartment I lived in for years... whoah, strange.

But a damn fine party, full of cool people (many of whom definitely also fit the definition of 'eye candy'   ).


----------



## Crothian (Jul 31, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Hey Crothian - do me a favor and remind me, when we run into each other at GenCon, that I -HAVE- to go to the Klingon Jail and inform them that the gelflings and I will NOT be accepting any "invitations" to be jailed by them. I want to do this ASAP on Thursday morning.




Will do, but I'm not sure when on Thursday I'm arriving


----------



## ASH (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi all.. How goes it!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Aug 2, 2004)

Working on oneshots for our gameday.

Lots of work, that is.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm done, I'm done, I'm done I'm done I'm done!!!!!!!!!!  

I'm exhasuted.  This was the busiest month I've ever had.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Aug 3, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm done, I'm done, I'm done I'm done I'm done!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm exhasuted.  This was the busiest month I've ever had.




Time to get cracking on the reviews?


----------



## Steve Jung (Aug 3, 2004)

Howdy all. What's up?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Aug 3, 2004)

Evil is up and good is down, gentlemen.


----------



## Steve Jung (Aug 3, 2004)

What are evil futures worth these days?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Aug 3, 2004)

Just look up Disney and Microsoft in the stock pages to answer that question. 

Fear the day they become MicroDisney.  Then the true evil futures begin.


----------



## Steve Jung (Aug 3, 2004)

Then Minnie Mouse will become a micro-Minnie?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Aug 3, 2004)

Minnie Mouse will become the BorgMouse Queen.


----------



## HellHound (Aug 4, 2004)

Anyone ever had the joy and excitement of statting out deities using the Deities & Demigods system for d20?

Yoinks....


----------



## HellHound (Aug 4, 2004)

Congrats, Crothian, on the ENnies thing.

I know it is a metric TON of work to do.

BTW, if ther are any books from your ENnies stash that you have doubles of, there is a very good chance that I'm up for buying them off you.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Aug 4, 2004)

Nope. Never actually had reason to stat out a diety beyond their alignment, power level (lesser, intermediate, etc) and domains.

Course, i don't know exactly what the Deities and Demigods system is, since I don't have the book.

Oh yeah.  Evening Hound.


----------



## Steve Jung (Aug 4, 2004)

HI all. What's going on?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Aug 4, 2004)

I hunger for the blood of the innocent.

or maybe just blueberries.

Mmmmmmmm.... blueberries......


----------



## Steve Jung (Aug 4, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I hunger for the blood of the innocent.
> 
> or maybe just blueberries.
> 
> Mmmmmmmm.... blueberries......



Careful, either of those will stain.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Aug 4, 2004)

but I like having a purple tongue.


----------



## Tallok (Aug 4, 2004)

I live on blueberries. we have a local farmers market. we get a half flat or a flat of blueberries. they're gone within a day or two. best thing. best food.


----------



## HellHound (Aug 4, 2004)

Blueberries are a fine thing.

===

back to the god-statting thing:

Personally, I don't like gods having stats either, but some people do. So as an excercise (in futility quite likely), I have decided that in addition to detailing the church and practices of the god in question, I might as well stat her out completely while I'm at it. Bleh.

===

Anyways, greetings hive!

I got up about an hour ago and am half-heartedly watching my youngest gelfling play various Neopets games.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 4, 2004)

Statting out gods:

My world is very Greek influenced.  Heroes of Greece dealt with, fought, and foiled the plans of the gods all the time.  So, I do stat out the demi gods, but not the greater gods.  Also my current game looks like we are going to have PCs trying to ascend.  So I've slowly been thinking about those rules as well and I think I've got it.  

But as for statting gods, it really depends on the game.


----------



## HellHound (Aug 4, 2004)

Well, the goddess in question now has stats.

Big stats.

_
Darreal the Binder
Lesser Deity
Fighter 20 / Sorcerer 20
Medium Outsider
Divine Rank: 10
Hit Dice: 20d8+160 (outsider) plus 20d10+160 (fighter) plus 20d4+160 (sorcerer) (920 hp)
Initiative: +16
Speed: 50 ft. (10 squares)
Armor Class: 69 (+12 Dex, +23 natural, +10 divine, +14 deflection)
Base Attack Bonus / Grapple: +40 / +50
Attack: +5 keen dancing spiked chain +69 melee (2d4+21 / 19-20) or spell +62 touch or ranged touch.
Full Attack: +5 keen dancing spiked chain +69 / +64 / +59 / +54 melee (2d4+21 / 19-20)
Space / Reach: 5 ft. / 5 ft. (10 ft. with spiked chain)
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities:
Saves: Fort +55, Ref +59, Will +55
Abilities: Str 27, Dex 34, Con 26, Int 27, Wis 27, Cha 39
Skills*: Appraise +38, Bluff +44, Concentration +81, Craft (metalworking) +61, Diplomacy +44, Gather Information +44, Handle Animal +44, Intimidate +67, Jump +40, Knowledge (arcana) +81, Knowledge (the planes) +81, Knowledge (religion) +48, Listen +38, Search +38, Sense Motive +58, Spellcraft +81, Spot +33.* May take 10 on any skill check.
Feats: Cleave, Combat Casting, Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Enlarge Spell, Empower Spell, Eschew Materials, Extend Spell, Great Cleave, Greater Spell Penetration, Greater Weapon Focus (spiked chain), Greater Weapon Specialization (spiked chain), Hold the Line, Improved Critical (spiked chain), Improved Feint, Improved Disarm, Improved Initiative, Improved Trip, Knock-Down, Maximize Spell, Mobility, Power Attack, Power Critical (spiked chain), Quicken Spell, Spell Penetration, Spring Attack, Subdual Substitution, Superior Expertise, Weapon Focus (spiked chain), Weapon Specialization (spiked chain), Weapon Finesse

Divine Immunities: Ability damage, ability drain, acid, cold, death effects, disease, disintegration, electricity, energy drain, mind-affecting effects, paralysis, poison, sleep, stunning, transmutation, imprisonment, and banishment.
Salient Divine Abilities: Automatic Metamagic (Maximize Spell), Avatar, Banestrike (chaotic outsiders), Control Creatures (elves), Control Creatures (humans), Divine Dodge, Divine Spellcasting, Extra Domain, Lay Curse, Possess Mortal, Power of Truth, Wound Enemy
Domain Powers: Cast evil spells at +1 caster level; cast law spells at +1 caster level; +2 sacred bonus on grapple checks (included above); Excrutiate touch attack 1/day as a spell-like ability: Stuns target, DC 38 Fort save each round to recover.
Spell-Like Abilities: Darreal uses these abilities as a 20th level caster, except for law and evil spells, which she uses as a 21st level caster. The save DCs are 34 + spell level. She can use each ability 10 times per day. Black tentacles, blasphemy, calm emotions, circle of doom, create undead, crushing hand, desecrate, dictum, dispel chaos, dispel good, entangle, harm, hold monster, hold person, horrid wilting, inflict critical wounds, iron body, magic circle against chaos, magic circle against good, mass hold person, order's wrath, protection from chaos, protection from good, shield of law, soul bind, summon monster IX (evil only), summon monster IX (law only), unholy aura, unholy blight, wall of chains*, web.
Sorcerer Spells Known (Levels 0-14; 6/10/10/9/9/9/9/8/8/8/3/2/2/2/2; base DC = 24 + spell level): 0 – arcane mark, daze, detect magic, light, mage hand, mending, message, read magic, touch of fatigue; 1 – animate rope, expeditious retreat, mage armor, magic missile, shield; 2 – arcane lock, continual flame, mirror image, protection from arrows, see invisibility; 3 – arcane sight, dispel magic, fly, suggestion; 4 – dimension door, dimensional anchor, solid fog, charm monster; 5 – dismissal, mord’s private sanctum, permanency, symbol of pain; 6 – antimagic field, greater dispel magic, true seeing; 7 – banishment, control weather, plane shift; 8 – binding, dimensional lock, greater planar binding; 9 – imprisonment, dominate monster, time stop.

Other Divine Powers
As a lesser deity, Darreal may take 10 on any check. Darreal treats a 1 on an attack roll or saving throw normally and not as an automatic failure. She is immortal.
Senses: Darreal can see, hear, touch, and smell at a distance of 10 miles. As a standard action, she can perceive anything within ten miles of her worshipers, holy sites, objects, or any location where one of her titles or name was spoken in the last hour. She can extend her senses to up to five locations at once. She can block the sensing power of deities of her rank or lower at up to two remote locations at once for 8 hours.
Portfolio Sense: Darreal automatically senses any event that affects five hundred or more of her worshippers, or of those in bondage or in command.
Create Magic Items: Darreal can create any magic spiked chain or any wondrous item, wand or staff related to domination, slavery or bondage, as long as the item’s market price does not exceed 30,000 gp.
_

Of course, that's a boat-load of stats that I will never actually use in one of my games.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 4, 2004)

I understand.  Its a lot of work for little in game use.  I think I defined one or two of my demi gods bbefore using the stats from D&Dg in their place.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Aug 5, 2004)

WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Poing! Poing! Poing!

Too much excess energy.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 5, 2004)

You could write a review!!  

I know I'm a broken record


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Aug 5, 2004)

Nah.  if there is something I should be writing, it is my geriactics oneshot.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 5, 2004)

so how goes it? why the energy?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Aug 5, 2004)

Not really sure why the energy.  Probably cause I'm not getting the exercise I should lately.  As for how it goes...  Lots of chores to do and I've got writer's block on that blasted adventure..


----------



## HellHound (Aug 5, 2004)

LOL @ Geriatrics One-Shot.

I just ran a tow-session "one-shot" CyberPunk game, where I told each player to crack out one of their old characters from our campaigns of the past. Then re-write them from scratch using a different point-buy alocation, age them 6 years, and equip them with only $4,000 of gear (which meant most of them had a LOT of old cyberware torn out).

The game started with them in Braindance at a mental facility.

Geriatric Edgerunners, minus all their cool gear no less.


----------



## HellHound (Aug 5, 2004)

Session 1:

The run that we got the characters together for was easy. Had to get their asses to Japan (either using the tickets provided, which means no guns, or find their own way over - Crazy Edddie Li, the pirate / nomad, gets on the phone and keeps up a line of chatter from the East Coast to the West Coast and finally secures a boat from San Francisco to Tokyo). When they hit the streets of Tokyo, through mobs of protesters, a nano-war, and indignant taxi cab drivers, they get the job. 

Seems someone's daughter ran away from home. But to make it worse, she broke into her father's prototype lab @ Yamaha and stole his new prototype bike. Now, the prototype has a brand new super-battery on it and every other corporation wants it. 

The team works the streets of Tokyo for 2 days until they find where the bozozuku gang that the girl hangs out with is based. In a daring daytime hit, they grab the girl and wipe out most of the bozozuku while still in an arcade. They hit the road just before Tokyo PD arrives with their Power Armor and Helicopters. Seems random acts of violence are not as tolerated here as in good old Night City! 

The team makes contact with dad, and settles down for the night where they can let things cool down a bit before making the run. The techie checks out the bike and doesn't find any super-battery at all. Turns out that daddy was lying to cover his ass. A quick run to the DataTerm confirms suspicions that the bike is nothing special, but the stock value of Yamaha is going through the roof over news of the stolen super-battery, and dad just sold off all of his shares because he knows the bike is about to come back home and it won't have the battery. 

But the REAL problem is that the other corporations don't know this. And they are still hunting for the bike. Two encounters with Shugo-Mitsubishi operatives later, the players finally ditch the bike and the girl with dad, and try to run for cover. 

... 

Now, the players have the money, and the bike is gone. 

And Shugo-Mitsubishi, Rolls Royce, and at least five other corps are looking for them to find out what they did with the battery. Yamaha at least has figured out that dad was lying and dad is now on the run too, but much richer, so Yamaha isn't trying to hunt down the team too.


----------



## HellHound (Aug 5, 2004)

Session 2 (this one was 15 hours long, #1 was only 12 hours)


The team starts dealing with SERIOUS harrassment from the local bozozuku gangs as they make their way to tokyo harbour to catch the boat back Stateside. Then they get a call from their data-fence, Pagan. They've been dealing with Pagan a lot on this run, so it's not that much of a surprise. 

He warns them that Yamaha is off their case, but at LEAST one company has hired bozozuku, and equipped them to get the team and find the super-battery. Fortunately for them, Pagan also has a job they can do that will get them out of Tokyo and will pay for I.D.Surgery so they won't have to deal with the corporate fallout of their last gig. 

There's a catch though - they need to bring Bob with them. Bob is an antarctican netrunner that the party hasn't seen in a few years. She runs chipsofts and other contraband through Bombay, and Pagan needs them to touch base with Bob's Bombay connection. You see... Pagan assumes Bob is with the team, because the team got paid as a six person team by the Yamaha corporate last session because Ilsa told him that Bob was on the job with them as a support netrunner and needed to be paid also. 

It was a scam for an extra 20% pay-hike. 

So after another Bozozuku hit on the team (a little hairier this time), she comes clean and tells Pagan the truth about Bob. He gives them some attitude, and then a lead to contact Bob in Osaka. 

The run to Osaka includes a few more close encounters with well-armed Bozozuku, a highjacked Junk, and avoiding the NPA ACPA patrols that hit the street after a raging firefight with explosives and automatic weapons. 

The team makes contact with Bob (at a nude bisexual steam bath and drug shooting parlour), finds out who her Bombay connection is, and then contacts Pagan who gets them a flight to Bombay, first class, with no more Bozos, and some real armament (H&K MPK11s and Colt AMT 2000s). 

En route to Bombay they get the lowdown on the missing girl. Pagan's number 1 information gatherer went missing 36 horus ago. She was looking for dirt from a small company for him about his Cash Cow. They are also given the address of a cyberdoc who will do a full scan of her once she is recovered to check for hostile implants. They also get MRAM chips of Hindi and Expert: Bombay Streetplans. 

The Bombay connection manages to get more info that they buy off her, including who took her, where they have her (a small basement computer store that acts as a front for an underground cyber-medical facility) and that two corporate solos are holding her. They go to the civic records through a data term and get a basic floorplan of the building. 

Only when they get inside do things really go to hell. The run gets shattered by a smooth thinking operative who manages to kill off two of the team, and screw up events for the other half of the team. Of the two killed initially, both were stunned by an anti-personel grenade booby-trap - it was the first time in Ilsa's career that she did NOT screw over another party member - she didn't turn Moe Carnage into a human shield to save herself (hooray - higher empathy from years in braindance therapy!), and ended up dying because of it. Moral of the story - your team mates are BETTER as meat-shields than as friends. 

Figuring out that they came in through the back entrance (where his car is parked), our smooth-thinking solo bolts out the front between rounds of combat (after everyone gets deafened by another concussion grenade) and slips around back. The three remaining team members get the girl and start bringing her back to the back door. That's when he triggers the explosives in his car, bringing down the back of the building and killing the Techie who was watching the back. 

So we are down to two lightly injured solos and the girl. And no back door. So back to the fron they go, spot the booby-trap on the door, work their way past it, and find themselves pinned down by autofire from the next building over. Finally, the use smoke grenades to hide under and run, but the corporate solo's cyberaudio hears them make the break for it, and his suppressive fire forces one of the team back into the building, mortally wounding him, but Tony's solo gets out with the girl and loads into the gettaway vehicle. 

Next scene is Tony showing up at the cyberdocs to get the girl scanned, all on his lonesome... 



It was a good run. 

Tony got his pay, a flight back home, and plastic surgery and I.D. Surgery so he won't be identified by the corps anymore. 

Everyone else got to change the odds in that day's body-lotto.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Aug 5, 2004)

Sounds like lots of fun Hound.  Closest I've gotten to Cyberpunk before is one session of Shadowrun.

Morning all.  Well.. better get cracking on that adventure, I guess.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 5, 2004)

Cyberpunk was ok, but I never really got into the genre.

Hound, have you seen the OGL Cyberpunk by Mongoose?  Any thoughts on it?


----------



## HellHound (Aug 5, 2004)

I've read through it, and am getting a copy shortly (eBay).

Overall, it is ok, with some excellent bits, and a lot of bad rules design and missing material. Not as bad as LivingRoom Games d20 attempt at the genre, mind you.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 5, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> I've read through it, and am getting a copy shortly (eBay).




If you perfer you can cancel that and I'll give you the copy I got for the ENnies.....


----------



## HellHound (Aug 6, 2004)

Darn.

I wish I could. I already paid for it via PayPal. 

Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 6, 2004)

Sorry, I didn't know you wanted a copty of that or I'd have said something sooner


----------



## HellHound (Aug 6, 2004)

Not a problem.

Since we are writing a d20 Future CyberPunk setting book, we are buying up all the cyberpunk products out there.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 6, 2004)

Cool, cyberpunk is always interesting but just never really my cup of tea.  Fantasy junkie here.


----------



## ASH (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi guys... good here.


I like blueberries too. But rather in something like scones.


----------



## the Jester (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey Hivers!

Just got back from visiting the Lava Beds National Monument in northern ca, near the Oregon border... wow!  The coolest caves I've ever had the pleasure to explore, and boy oh boy did I do some exploring!  Fantastique!!!

If you like caves, go there- I've _never_ been anywhere so amazingly... volcanically desolated.


----------



## HellHound (Aug 7, 2004)

Cool, Jester.

I've never actually been to a cave before, although I've seen a few while on a friend's farm - in a back field on their property there are two very large rocks sticking out of the earth - if you look into the crack between them (about 2 inches wide) you can see that there is a massive gap between them underground - the cave is about 200 feet deep and nearly a thousand feet wide, from what you can see through the hole on a sunny day.


----------



## the Jester (Aug 7, 2004)

It's hard to beat some lava beds for gaming inspiration- omrob was with us, and he and I kept on pointing out where the salamanders would live, firenewts over there, fire giants, even a dragon (I was the only one brave enough to work my way to that one, you had to cross prolly 200' of jumbled volcanic rock and it was climbing the whole way just to reach it, much less enter it!)

I got more of a workout in that escapade alone than I've had in years!  Fantastic!


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 7, 2004)

I've been away from the Hive for too long.  I tired to deny its grip on me but such a thing is impossible!  Its lure is undeniable!!

Anyway, I've decided to join the US Army Reserve!  I take the Armed Services Voctational Aptitude Battery (ASVAB) on the 10th and go through the Military Entrance Processing Station (MEPS) on the 11th, and since I'm in the Delayed Entry Program (DEP), I get to work on increasing my rank before I go to Basic Training next Summer.     Whee.


----------



## the Jester (Aug 7, 2004)

Good luck, Angcuru!


----------



## HellHound (Aug 8, 2004)

Wow, Angcuru. Good luck with the military stint, I'm not exactly sure how the reserves work (being -a- Canadian and -b- too lazy to look it up).

I'm going back to school in a few weeks (well, the Monday after GenCon to be precise), back to my Business Marketing program where I am holding a 4.0 GPA.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 9, 2004)

*Tap tap*

Is this Hive on?

Oh, and good luck, Angcuru _and_ Hellhound.


----------



## HellHound (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks Demiurge.

I think your hivemind implant is a little wonky, BTW.


----------



## the Jester (Aug 9, 2004)

Mornin' yo!

Alas, today I go back to work after a long nice vacation...


----------



## the Jester (Aug 9, 2004)

Mornin' yo!

Alas, today I go back to work after a long nice vacation...


----------



## ASH (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi all.


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 10, 2004)

Ever have one of those hallucinations where your hands are on fire and everything you touch freezes for some reason?  Neither have I.


----------



## the Jester (Aug 10, 2004)

I've never had that happen _as a hallucination,_ no.


----------



## the Jester (Aug 11, 2004)

Hellooooo???


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Aug 11, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Hellooooo???



 *echo*

*echo*

*echo*


----------



## the Jester (Aug 11, 2004)

Oooh, I like echoes.


----------



## ASH (Aug 11, 2004)

*waves*


----------



## HellHound (Aug 11, 2004)

Eyoh!

Just got back from Quebec City. Spent a pleasant few days there. Quebec city is the only city I've been to in Canada that still has the old city walls intact and the narrow cobbled streets in the downtown core... Very european medieval in design.

Found an awesome store full of cool swords and medieval junk... really pretty dresses.

Expect to see the gelflings in new medieval-style dresses @ GenCon, if you attend this year.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 12, 2004)

Are the Gelflings going to use the dresses for the costume contest?


----------



## HellHound (Aug 12, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Are the Gelflings going to use the dresses for the costume contest?




No costume contest this year, we don't think. We'd have to enter them in the "professionals" category since they won last year, and we haven't put ANY work into costumes this year.

But... now that we are considering it, we may indeed enter them again.

So far we have packed up a catgirl outfit for Chrys... And ST:TNG outfits for both.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 12, 2004)

You have to enter them!! Its like a Gen Con tradition now!!  Simson and I yelled and cheered for them loudly last year.


----------



## HellHound (Aug 12, 2004)

Arm...

... twisted ...

must...

... comply ...

(off to download the rules again)


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 12, 2004)

Nothing!!!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Aug 12, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Nothing!!!!



 Nothing?


----------



## Crothian (Aug 12, 2004)

Nothing......


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Aug 12, 2004)

Nothing! Absolutely Nothing!


----------



## HellHound (Aug 12, 2004)

Sorry, once again, can't agree.

There is definitely SOMETHING.

And it smells like beer.


----------



## the Jester (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, that 'something' is a keg that's gone flat and nasty (or at least its remains).  Ewww!  Time to turn it in.

...beer with the delicate smoothness of cream soda...


----------



## Silver Moon (Aug 12, 2004)

Queenie122 and rgmc64 had baby Bella delivered this morning by emergency c-section. Queenie was only 25 weeks along, and baby Bella is very small at only 1.5 pounds. This is a very serious situation. 

A further complication was that they were traveling at the time, so are now at a hospital several hours from their home.

Hive, please keep these two great people in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HellHound (Aug 12, 2004)

Heavy.

Please keep us in the loop, Silver Moon, my thoughts are with them.

- - -

Not to be disrespectful to them...

It is -SO- nice to sleep in my own bed again after three nights in a hotel. I hate hotel beds. Bleh. Dumbie that I am, however, stayed up until 2 am working on material for *New Tribes*.


----------



## HellHound (Aug 12, 2004)

*Started goofing off with Illustrator*

I started goofing off with Illustrator last night to draw firearms for New Tribes... Still not quite happy with my work, overall, but it is my first try doing illustrations with it.


----------



## the Jester (Aug 13, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Queenie122 and rgmc64 had baby Bella delivered this morning by emergency c-section. Queenie was only 25 weeks along, and baby Bella is very small at only 1.5 pounds. This is a very serious situation.




I'll keep 'em in mind- congrats and good luck to them.  Hopefully everything turns out ok!

Best wishes and positive thoughts headed to 'em.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 16, 2004)

The Hive lives through the Hurricane!!


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 16, 2004)

Nothing can destroy the Hivemind!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 16, 2004)

I am invincible....


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 16, 2004)

That, of course, is debatable...


----------



## simmo (Aug 16, 2004)

Just dropping by to pimp a link for a real RBDM (image courtesy of a friend).

Also, if the Gelflings are on stage again this year then Crothian and I will try to shout even louder this time around


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Aug 17, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I am invincible....



 You're a loony.

Course, we already knew that.


----------



## Steve Jung (Aug 17, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I am invincible....



*waits for cascade of liquid nitrogen*


----------



## Crothian (Aug 17, 2004)

Like the T-1000 I will reform.....


----------



## ASH (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi guys, wow after a hurricane, its nice to see the hive's thread count going up...

Hows everyone now?


----------



## Crothian (Aug 17, 2004)

Just sent Bazz on his way.  Sitting watching the Olympics.  I decided to relax before my vacation and took a couple extra days off.


----------



## ASH (Aug 17, 2004)

That sounds nice... I have the next two days off as well, then the weekend off too... Its awesome to be home and know that I dont have to work tonight. 

OOHHHhhh... the first survivior commecials have started.  I so cannot wait for sept 16th.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 17, 2004)

ugh...not another one


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Aug 17, 2004)

Unfortunately so, it seems.

Am slightly annoyed at not having cable for once.  The one part of the olympics I like to watch is the Equestrian events.  They were on at 5am this morning on Bravo.

Other than that, orchid is playing hookey from work today.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 17, 2004)

If you like those horse events maybe you can explain them to me: how is walking, trotting, and galloping your horse an olympic event?  I mean they had one rider out at a time and he started with his horse walking for several minutes.  The field was clear, there were no obsticles.  I made zero sense to me.


----------



## the Jester (Aug 17, 2004)

G'morning, Hizzlers!

Just got out of the shower- gettin' ready for a matinee showing of Aliens v. Predators.  Hope it doesn't suck.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Aug 17, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> If you like those horse events maybe you can explain them to me: how is walking, trotting, and galloping your horse an olympic event?




Controlling a horse throughout an entire exercise is extremely difficult.  If I remember correctly, you have to submit your exact program to the judges before you compete and any deviation from said program results in deductions.  Your performance is also judged upon the difficulty of program, so a person who perfectly performs a walking exercise will be graded lower than someone who makes mistakes on a much more complicated progam.

I'm not sure I can actually describe how much effort it takes to complete such an event.  If you are really good, as Olympic competitors should be, they'll just make it look like the easiest thing in the world.

Attend an amateurs competition sometime.  I think then you'll get an idea.

I only rode for a few years and only briefly touched in the area of dressage but enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 17, 2004)

We're nearing the 400th post. Anyone already thought about a title for the next thread?

 How about "Weathering any Storm"?


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 17, 2004)

How about "Surviving the Hivicane"?   

Anyway, My little reserve-joining action is on hold until I can get my full medical records together.  And boy are there a lot of them.  Now I'm just waiting on getting word from the plastic surgeon who reattached the tip of my left middle finger back in '97 after it was crushed off in a doorjamb.


----------



## Steve Jung (Aug 18, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Controlling a horse throughout an entire exercise is extremely difficult.
> 
> /snip/



That's what, a DC 35 Ride check?  How's everyone doing?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Aug 18, 2004)

Nah. You gotta remember that we're all commoners and experts, so nothing that high.  Probably a 15 or 20 DC, Steve.


----------



## ASH (Aug 18, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> How about "Surviving the Hivicane"?




I vote for this title.. i like it...


And, i  for one am insanly happy that there are more survivors to come.

I love that damn show...


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 18, 2004)

And since I suggested the title, I get to start the new thread, as well!    Nyah!


----------

